# Friends of Africa



## User1001

Hoi! Please translate the following into your native language:



> Friends of Africa



Thanks!


----------



## Language Lad

Hello,

My languages:

"Friends of Africa"
"Freunde aus Afrika"
"Amigos de África"



Language Lad


----------



## User1001

Language Lad said:


> Hello,
> 
> My languages:
> 
> "Friends of Africa"
> "Freunde aus Afrika"
> "Amigos de África"
> 
> 
> 
> Language Lad



Wouldn't _Freunde des Afrikas_ be a better fit? _aus_ gives me the implication that the friends are literally coming from Afrika.


----------



## Language Lad

Guten Tag Tspier2,

I took "of" to be interchangeable with "from", therefore wrote "aus Afrika".  Can you please give us the context that you are working with here?

Language Lad


----------



## hellx

tspier2 said:


> Hoi! Please translate the following into your native language:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Not my native language, but in Basque (Euskara) it would be:

*Afrikaren lagunak*


----------



## Illuminatus

अफ्रीका के मित्र - Hindi


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*: vrienden van Afrika.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Flaminius

Hello,

Japanese:
アフリカの友
Afurika-no tomo

This can mean African friends (or an African friend; numbers do not matter in this language) or those who embrace Africa with amicable feelings.


----------



## jazyk

In Portugal: Amigos de África.
In Brazil: Amigos da África.


----------



## Kraus

In Italian: Amici dell'Africa


----------



## Grekh

In French would it be : Amis de l'Afrique?


----------



## valo__fan

Turkish:
Afrika'nın arkadaşları


----------



## Azori

Slovak: Priatelia Afriky


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Romanian:
Prieteni Africei.


----------



## Saluton

Russian: *друзья Африки *(read like "druz'y*a* *A*friki").


----------



## Zsanna

A possibility in Hungarian is: *Afrika barátai* but depending on how it is used, there may be better versions. 
My advice: once the context is clear, please consult with a Hungarian before use.


----------



## User1001

There really isn't any context. _They are friends of Africa_. The "friends" themselves are not literally coming from Africa though, hence the original issue with the German.


----------



## panjabigator

Panjabi: <afrika de mitr> or <afrika de dost> (ਅਫਰਿਕਾ ਦੇ ਮਿਤ੍ਰ or ਅਫਰਿਕਾ ਦੇ ਦੋਸਤ)

Catalan: amics d'África


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Language Lad said:


> "Amigos de África"


 
If that's *Spanish*, then there it is.

Regards.


----------



## Agró

Catalan: amics d'África[/quote]

Catalan: Amics d'Àfrica.


----------



## panjabigator

Agró said:


> Catalan: amics d'África



Catalan: Amics d'Àfrica.[/quote]

Gràcies. Clar, aquest accent amb la a no existeix en català!


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Polish:

Przyjaciele Afryki.


----------



## Zsanna

tspier2 said:


> There really isn't any context. _They are friends of Africa_. The "friends" themselves are not literally coming from Africa though, hence the original issue with the German.


 
I'm sorry to say but there is already a difference between just "friends of Africa" and "They are friends of Africa." - even without a further context - as far as a Hungarian translation is concerned. 
The latter suggests itself more to be: *Afrikabarát*(*ok*). (And there is a new source of problem with the use/no use of the plural...)
My advice stays the same: consult a Hungarian before wanting to use it.


----------



## arsham

In Persian

دوستان آفریقا dūstān-e āfrīqā


----------



## Nizo

In Esperanto:

Amikoj de Afriko

-or-

Geamikoj de Afriko


----------



## djara

In Arabic: أصدقاء إفريقيا [aSdiqaa2 ifriqya]


----------



## phosphore

Do you mean the continent?

In Serbian (Croatian and Bosnian as well): Пријатељи Африке (Prijatelji Afrike)
If it were a woman whose name was Afrika: Африкини пријатељи (Afrikini prijatelji)


----------



## ahshav

Hebrew:

חברי אפריקה - Khevray Afrika


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog:Kasundo ng Aprika


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

přátelé Afriky


----------



## tFighterPilot

ahshav said:


> Hebrew:
> 
> חברי אפריקה - Khevray Afrika


That sounds more like "Members of Africa". I'd rather use ידידי אפריקה Yedidéi Afrika


----------



## Perseas

Greek:

Φίλοι της Αφρικής /'fili tis afri'cis/
This applies to both African and non-African people, who are friends of Africa.


----------



## mataripis

Other translation in Tagalog: Mga kaibigan ng Aprika.   ** De pa Dumaget: On Kapaneg ne aprekae


----------



## Kotlas

phosphore said:


> In Serbian (Croatian and Bosnian as well): Пријатељи Африке (Prijatelji Afrike)
> If it were a woman whose name was Afrika: Африкини пријатељи (Afrikini prijatelji)


I find this a little intriguing.
Пријатељи Африке (Prijatelji Afrik*e*)  - that sounds like Dative to me.  In Russian, we can say:
он мне друг - he's a friend to me
он друг (кому?) всей Африк*е. *He's a friend to Africa.
So it*'*s possible to have the same ending in Russian but only in the Dative case.
The phrase in the OP suggests the Genitive case (to a Russian speaker, at least), that's why


Saluton said:


> Russian: *друзья Африки *(read like "druz'y*a* *A*friki").



And in Russian there would be no change if Africa were the name of a woman.


----------



## ilocas2

^^
Sandra Afrika (it's a pseudonym, of course) is one of the most popular Serbian singers these days.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Kotlas said:


> Пријатељи Африке (Prijatelji Afrik*e*) - that sounds like Dative to me. In Russian, we can say:



The genitive with feminine singular nouns ends in e in Serbo-Croatian unlike other Slavic languages where we can find i or y, therefore it is not dative like in Russian.


----------



## Kotlas

Olaszinhok said:


> The genitive with feminine singular nouns ends in e in Serbo-Croatian unlike other Slavic languages where we can find i or y, therefore it is not dative like in Russian.


I figured as much. It just reminded me that we can have the noun Африка (Africa) with the same ending (as Serbo-Croatian) in this phrase, but it would be a different grammatical case.

And there is something else:


Zsanna said:


> I'm sorry to say but there is already a difference between just "friends of Africa" and "They are friends of Africa." - even without a further context - as far as a Hungarian translation is concerned.


Isn't it amazing - the way languages work? Such a simple phrase cannot be translated properly without a context in some languages.


----------



## ilocas2

Upper Sorbian:

*Přećele Afriki*


----------

